# How well can a GS defend itself against other dogs



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm just curious. I see so many dogs in my area that sometimes are not on a leash and I got to wondering how well a GS could defend itself against another aggressive dog. 

This morning I saw a guy walking down the street with a rott and no leash...which is what made me curious. People like this could create a real problem in my opinion.

Anyway, what do you guys think?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

YOU should be defending your dog against the strays. Please DO NOT rely on your dog to do this! You would be your dog's boss, his caretaker, his guardian, he trusts YOU to rescue HIM. If he has to take control of the whole situation you will lose a ton of respect points and you'll have a host of problems to deal with, especially dog aggression.

If you suspect you'll encounter problems on walks, make sure you invest in a strong collar and leash and also a very solid walking stick and a can of bear spray. Do not be afraid to use either on an advancing, uncontrolled dog. You have a right to defend yourself and make it count the first time- hit on the head or empty the can of mace in the dog's face. You often only get one shot against an aggressive dog and if you cannot scare it off, use all the force you can. It stinks to have to do it but dogs are powerful creatures and if you underestimate, you and your dog will pay. NEVER rely on the other owner to control the dog nor rely on the owner's statement that the dog is friendly. When they say, "Don't worry, he's friendly," as the dog is running up to me off leash, I hear "Worry, he's aggressive!" Because the latter is often what's true.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I think a GSD would be just fine, however It's our responsibilty as the pack leader/protector to protect our dog.

The other night I was walking Jasper, and someone was walking (off leash) a smaller dog, and a Bouvier, the Bouvier came after us (it was night time), so I protected my Jasper, and kicked the dog in the face







( I will never let my dog defend me,himself, only if I am unable to)

I hate doing it, because I really love animals, but I will do WHATEVER it takes to protect my pack.

The person appologized, and I didn't say anything, I am done saying things. This isn't the first time this has happened (a dog off leash, and coming at us). I did the same thing to a Rottie a few years back.

People need to learn by their mistakes, just like dogs.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, <u>you</u> should be the one to protect your dog, not the other way around. Our dogs respect and trust us to protect them at all cost. 
In my area, I always encounter dogs that are off leash and not always are they friendly. Just a few months ago, a chow came running after me and my dogs out of no where. this dog ran only a few steps until I yelled at it and made myself appear huge and this dog ran away. Had I let my dogs do the work for me, the outcome could have been bad or even worse.
Regardless, no dog should have to defend itself because they have you to protect them, as it should be.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i say a Shep could hold it's own against most. i don't think it would fair so well against the Bully breeds. if i can help it my dog isn't going to get into a fight. if a dog does attack my dog i'm getting him off by any means neccessary. i was in the woods with my dog two days ago and this Rottie appeared out of nowhere. at first the Rottie was just looking at us. then all of a sudden he charged forward growling. i stepped in front of her while holding my dog. the Rottie went around me. she went to my dogs rear. at this point she was no longer growling, she seemed playfull at this point. i let my dog go. once the dogs were face to face the Rottie growled again, again i stepped in the middle. the Rottie's human came up and said her dog is friendly. the Rottie's human missed the growling. they went one way and we went another. we pass alot of dogs in the woods. this was one of the few times i heard a growl. normally the dogs we pass in the woods just want to say hello and play.

when you see someone walking a dog off the leash it doesn't mean it's going to be a problem. because you saw someone with a Rottie off the leash doesn't mean the Rottie is going to cause a problem. any dog could cause a problem, big or small.


> Originally Posted By: Brandon CI'm just curious. I see so many dogs in my area that sometimes are not on a leash and I got to wondering how well a GS could defend itself against another aggressive dog.
> 
> This morning I saw a guy walking down the street with a rott and no leash...which is what made me curious. People like this could create a real problem in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, what do you guys think?


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't misunderstand my question guys, I'm not saying I would let my GSD ever get into a fight if I could help it. I would always go out of my way to protect my dog...as I have with the dogs I have now. 

I was just curious if they could protect themselves against the more aggressive dogs is all...


----------



## newGSDownerm (Jul 27, 2008)

ok 1 it depends on your dogs personality,2 just cause a dog is off a leash dose not mean its bad,........i personaly have never met a stray i couldnt tame, and yes i have dealed with pitbulls and other misunderstood breeds


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

It so depends on the personality of the dog more than the breed. 

My shepherd has a great grip and I am sure could more than hold his own if he thought in those terms. The boy (thank you God) does not have an aggressive bone in his body.

My boxer is a service dog but without her vest on she can be very territorial with strange dogs. One wrong look and she has put many dogs to the ground.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:i personaly have never met a stray i couldnt tame, and yes i have dealed with pitbulls and other misunderstood breeds


But when YOU have a reactive dog of your own and a stray comes up huffing and puffing, then you know YOU have to set the rules of engagement before the dogs do. While I am walking my dog, every off leash dog that I don't know is a threat and treated as such until proven otherwise. I haven't yet had to resort to physical means of defense, but I have had to use plenty of displays to fend off loose dogs. 

Also, I love when people say that their dog is friendly. Has it ever occurred to them that MY dog may be UNfriendly?!


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Brandon CI'm just curious. I see so many dogs in my area that sometimes are not on a leash and I got to wondering how well a GS could defend itself against another aggressive dog.
> 
> This morning I saw a guy walking down the street with a rott and no leash...which is what made me curious. People like this could create a real problem in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, what do you guys think?


I pray that you would never have to see it. Our Milly came from a home where she and their lab had fought. The Lab nearly died from puncture wounds and ripping at the stomach. Milly suffered severe puncture wounds to her face.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i understood you!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm sure by now that you get the fact that yes it is indeed your (our) job to protect our dogs first, however in situations that cant be avoided, or controlled, i will agree with those that said a gsd can handle their own against most.

that said, and being a very general statement, it does depend on the particular dog (both dogs).

i rarely run into strays, and its even more rare for me to take my dog to an official dog park, but when i'm there with Gia - i tend to be on guard, but more for the other dogs sake. i know for a fact that she can handle her own... Tilden on the other hand i'm more protective of because he has a completely different demeanor than Gia, but also because he's young, has never been in a fight, and i'd hate for one incident to screw him up (or cause months and months of rehabilitative training to correct)


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I had a good size totally unsocialized leashed male collie lunge at us on a walk one day. I don't think I have a doubt that my dog can hold his own.


----------



## gerberianshepsky (Mar 20, 2009)

Would my dog respect me for trying to get rid of the attacker? My dog into a fight and I tried kicking the other dog? I want my puppy to feel safe and respect me.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: RyleeWould my dog respect me for trying to get rid of the attacker?


Your dog would see you as a protector/leader of the pack, and yes would respect you for that. I have been in that situation with my girl.

That being said, many times dogs can diffuse the situation much better than we ever could. Knowing your dog and when to drop the leash and let your dog deal with the situation rather is important. With Indy, she could diffuse almost any situation and I would nearly always drop the leash so she could do her "dog language" thing, and I always knew that she was faster than any of those other dogs.

With Max, being a GSD, dropping the leash has higher stakes, but I have learned that he has no will to engage, no matter how tough he tries to act. I have dropped the leash and seen him diffuse a sitatuation that I was sure was going to end up in a fight. I *only* dropped the leash because at that point, we were confronted and the dogs were teed up, and the other dog was not on a leash. 

Just about the worse thing you can do is hold tight on your dog's leash when there is a leashless dog coming after yours, if your dog is not an initiator. Of course, unless you can get that foot in there


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I think the individual dog is something to seriously consider. I too, will protect my dogs. However, should the "unthinkable, unpredictable, whatever in the world can go wrong will go wrong" situation and my dogs ARE in a position where they have to defend themselves - I think my male would hold his own. 

I used to believe w/o a doubt that my female would turn tail and run and if the unknown dog in question chased her down and attacked - she would probably be seriously injured or dead. We most lovingly refer to her as a "wimp dog." She's very gentle and her bark is more like an attempt at barking - nobody could possibly take her seriously, LOL!

But this little girl surprised the living daylights out of us one day. We gave the dog park one last shot last fall. There was one other dog there, that's it. We went in, other dog was some distance away and when she saw our male, she came charging at him which from what we could tell, was not an vicious dog but instead a very bad invitation to play because our male read it as a confrontation and the fight was on. Out of the blue came the "Nissa streak" and for her normal personality - she wasn't kidding around either! Seems she's going to step in and help her brother. I can definitely say she still probably wouldn't have been taken real serious by veteran GSD owners, but she showed us a side of her that we didn't even know she had in her!

I have my doubts she would come out of a fight ok, I just can't see her being that strong, I don't think she could hold her own ON her own. With help from her brother, I'm guessing the other dog would have it's work cut out for him. This is one thing in my life I will be happy to wonder about forever and not have to ever know the answer.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

When I was young we had male Irish Setter. A few houses down was a family with a male GSD. Back then males were not neutered. This family was rough and their son did not like my younger brother.

Quite often while one of us was walking our Irish Setter they would open the front door and let their GSD out, who immediately attacked our dog. Our Irish Setter would not back down and often got the better of this dog and the GSD would retreat. The owners would do this reglardless of who was walking the dog, and it wasn't always the kid doing it. I think I was 14 at the time. We did call the police several times and the attacks stopped, but the owner was never charged. Now if that happened charges would be laid. I wouldn't of thought than an Irish Setter would hold it's own with a GSD.

I think Dakota would totally submit to an aggressive dog, regardless of it's size, but she is only 8 months old. I would without doubt defend her. I hope I never have to have this theory tested.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If I were in an area where I saw a lot of dogs running loose, with or without their owners, I'd be carrying some pepper spray and/or a big stick everytime I took my dog out and about. While I've no doubt my dogs could defend themselves against most, I wouldn't want them to have to or be placed in a situation where they needed to and would make sure I was able to take care of any strange, aggressive dog myself.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Brandon CThis morning I saw a guy walking down the street with a rott and no leash.


I must be mistaken that you live in Texas, sounds like my neighborhood. My neighbor walks his 160lb rottie without a leash, the dog is perfectly under control. Don't judge a book by it's cover.

My problem with offlead walking isn't the dogs who are perfectly under control. It's the people who haven't taken the time to perfect their dog like my neighbor. They see a guy walking down the street with a 160lb rottie off leash and think they can do it. 

It sets a bad precedent and that's why I walk Morgan on leash. She doesn't need it. Other people need to see her wearing it.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Brandon CDon't misunderstand my question guys, I'm not saying I would let my GSD ever get into a fight if I could help it. I would always go out of my way to protect my dog...as I have with the dogs I have now.
> 
> I was just curious if they could protect themselves against the more aggressive dogs is all...


I know what you are asking, I am sure you are not the type of person that would just send your dog to fight while you run. No loving dog owner would EVER do that and I am sure you are.
You are talking about if the situation gets out of your control and the dogs actually do start fighting which is hard to stop in some situations. I have seen that happen before, even though the owner was kicking and punching the other dog, her dog did not back down and did not want to see his owner fighting with another dog and her dog jumped in. 
In everyones perfect world you should be able to fight off the other dog while your dog stands back but just like people are saying, they want to protect their pack, well so will your dog.
Carrying bear spray is a great idea and doing what you can to stop it is even better but in a case like that I think a GSD could put up a good defense if needed.
I have been walking lately and hearing coyotes and I am getting worried because I am not sure what would happen if they tried to approach me, i am not sure coyotes would but I know I would try to fight one off.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree with those who said it's YOUR JOB to protect your dog. You are the leader.

I had a similar situation with Marshall...lol...this crazy beagle jetted across the street when we were walking once (Marshall was about 1 yr old) and just attacked! Marshall was like in shock or something...like what the **** are you doing!? lol. I still remember his surprised expression. I grabbed that dog by his scruff and pinned him to the ground by his neck until his dumb (you know what) owner ran across the street to get him. She got an earful from me about controlling her dog!







That was the one and only occurrence of something like that for me, but it definitely made me even more cautious of off-leash dogs. Luckily he was small enough that I could fend him off with my hands...

I would DEFINITELY carry bear spray (great idea) or the like for protection from those off-leash dogs. You just don't know. Whenever I come across an off leash dog, I try to avoid whenever possible...unless I know the dog / owner...which is the case for many dogs/people in my neighborhood.

To your original question...I think the GSD would probably hold its own against most threats...but it definitely depends on the personality of the dog as well. Not just the breed.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Brandon CI'm just curious. I see so many dogs in my area that sometimes are not on a leash and I got to wondering how well a GS could defend itself against another aggressive dog.
> 
> This morning I saw a guy walking down the street with a rott and no leash...which is what made me curious. People like this could create a real problem in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, what do you guys think?


Since you are only asking "what could happen", I'd say the GSD probably could defend himself against most other breeds, my husband saw a GSD take on and win against a bulldog years ago.

Then the second part, I just wouldn't put him in that situation, as I'm sure none of us would, as we don't want our dogs harmed.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I think the "it's your job to protect your dog" has been well covered. As for the original question, the dog's personality, and WHY it's fighting I think has a lot to do with it. 

When I was a kid our family had a GSD/lab mix female, med. sized dog, super family pet. Our neighbors down the road had a nasty, unsocialized GSD male (intact). One day we got home and this GSD came into our yard and wouldn't let my mom near our house - growling, aggressive stance, and every time she moved he'd threaten her. My grandma and I were at the house and got the door open to get inside (remember, I was just a kid) and our dog sped out that door as soon as it was open. Our "never hurt a flea" family pet attacked and chased off that much larger GSD. We weren't able to stop her, and she was out to protect her family. That was the only time she ever got into a dog fight, too, and she came out of it with no major injuries and sent the other dog packing.

While I would never condone having your dog handle a situation like that, our dog took it into her own paws and did what she felt she needed to. She had the motivation, the other dog I don't think was as strongly motivated as he greatly outsized our dog. 

So, yes, I think a GSD can hold their own if they need to and the unthinkable would happen.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Not funny at the time but we laugh about it now.
My DH and I were walking our 1yr old gsd on leash when a not so sober man was playing with his little shitzu in his yard. He apparently thought it would be funny to sick his dog on us. At first we just kinda laughed but this guy wouldn't give it up and kept harassing his dog to attack. Our gsd was calm when the dog ran back and forth around us but DH and the man exchanged some not so nice words and the drunk decided he was the bully and took a swing at DH. Glad to say drunks shouldn't fight. It was quite the picture watching the dogs play and the men fight. By the way, both dogs were females. : )


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Whether a GSD (or any breed for that matter) could fend off another dog attacking is dependent on many factors. Type of dog, temperament of the dogs, the details of the situation (an off leash dog running up to a dog near their yard and family will be received totally different than on neutral territory) and the picture the other dog shows. 

Personally, I would literally do anything in my power to avoid a dog fight. There are no winners... only losers. Best case: your dog "wins" and may be put down. Just accept the fact that 99.999% of the time the big bad GSD is at fault. Worst case: your dog loses and needs medical attention or worse and is dog aggressive for the rest of his life. 

I handle any and all threats unless we are on the field training (which is structured and cannot compare to real conflict) or someone/thing comes into our home. In that case, just keep them busy until I get my Beretta.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSDI handle any and all threats unless we are on the field training (which is structured and cannot compare to real conflict) or someone/thing comes into our home. In that case, just keep them busy until I get my Beretta.


Amen!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I also believe that it is my responsibility to protect my dog. When my dog was about 8 months old I had her a a fairly large dog park and someone showed up with 3 large white akitas. He just let them run like a pack and they immediately went after my dog, one of them knocked her to the ground. Luckily no bites. I basically ended up having to stradle over her to keep the three of them away from her. The owner seemed to think his dogs were just playing rough. Now she is a bit leary of large white dogs and I am a bit leary of dog parks!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I think any dog whose life were being threatened could hold its own (of similar size, obviously a yorkie against a GSD could not defend itself). I've seen dogs who I would have NEVER guessed would put up a fight but when they feel their life is in danger will defend, self preservation. 

I've seen the most submissive, ears back, tail tucked, shove (literally, I mean she would try to break through the wall if she could) herself in a corner when other dogs where around, Vizla defend herself when she deemed necessary. Working in a boarding/doggie day camp facility, I love watching the dogs interacting and almost every dog has shown some form of agression (not fighting but growling, posturing,snapping ect). And it comes from dogs people would never suspect. Dogs act completely different with humans and their own kind. As much as people want to think of their dog doesnt have an agressive bone in their body, it simply is not true. They are DOGS and agression (and when I say that I dont mean outright attacking) is in their nature and is very strong in their doggie language. 

And to answer the question I think a GSD could definately hold its own.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

not commenting on -i will defend my dog-good owners don't let dogs fight.Just given physical strength, physical characteristics (heavy hair over throat)and inbred need to defend /protect I think most sheps would hold their own.Just wondering what real life outcome would be given breed discrimination?Dog fights between our GSD's and another breed can lead to unfair consequences.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I will do anything to avoid a dog fight and will protect my male GSD. Problem is that I worry that he will start something I can't handle, because he growls at just about every male he meets, so far. I am working on my issues and trying not to give him issues. When he growls I redirect his focus, we walk away, go a different direction, etc. 

My first GSD and I lived in a trailer park about 11 years ago and there was not supposed to be any large dogs running loose, but my neighbor had a female rottie that always roamed the park. I actually liked the girl. But she never did like Lizzy. 

We always took our last trip out to go potty at 9pm, on leash, in my unfenced back yard. One night the rottie and a pit from the same neighbor were both running loose. My yard was not very well lit, but I did see them as they approached with their heads down...it didn't look friendly. So I attempted to get Lizzy and myself into the kennel. The kennel gate was on the opposite side from where we were standing when I saw the other dogs. By the time I got around to the gate, they had caught up and knocked Lizzy down and she in turn knocked me down. As I jumped back up I hollered at the two attacking dogs. The pit ran off, but the rottie had a grip on my girls neck/throat. I had a choker chain on my Lizzy. At the time, in a panic, I thought I could not let go because that rottie would have killed her. Neighbors came to help and we fought to get that dog off of Liz for what seemed like a very very long time. More neighbors came. One knocked the rottie in the head with a mag flashlight. She Finally let go. We all thought Liz was dead...but she survived. 

I have always wished I had let go because she was choking to death and stood a better chance on her own. I almost lost her that night. That would have been much much more tragic than the tip of my right index finger that was snapped off by the rottie when I had frantically jumped back up in the beginning. So when I thought I was protecting my girl, I was hurting her. It took a long time to let go of that guilt. Liz lived a very happy, spoiled 9 years more.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Last year on a walk Ozzy and I were rushed by 2 Golden Retrievers who seemingly came out of nowhere. It happened so fast I could not react in time.

After a flurry of teeth and tails and snarls and screaming on my party, Ozzy was able to fend off the Retreivers and they went home running. Met by their owner who didn't even acknowledge what happened. No blood or injuries.

Made me MUCH more aware of my surroundings however. That will never happen again. I felt so horrible that I couldn't protect him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the Rott was heeling properly, he was probably under perfect control of the guy walking him and not likely to pose any threat at all. If the Rott was running along in everyone's yard, and up onto their porches, you are absolutely right to worry about this sort of thing. Carry mace, have it handy and use it if necessary. 

GSDs can cause a lot of damage in a fight. If you have a reactive dog, or one that simply "takes care of himself" be prepared for a lawsuit if you do not protect your dog. For example, a Yorkie runs up to the sidewalk from their property and bites at your dog's leg, your dog swings and delivers one bite and shake to the midsection. Yorkie dies. You will not win. It is your work against theirs and they may lie, they may not have seen what happened, they will probably win a lawsuit because human beings are notorious for putting human attributes on dogs, and believe big dogs should not "pick on" little dogs. 

Having many dogs, I have had to mop them up on occasion. This is no fun at all. Days of antibiotics and drains and oozing. 

Also, the best way to have a dog bite a human is for two dogs to get into a fight with one or two humans trying to separate them. Been there, done that, have the scars. If someone tries to snatch their irritable Westie out of the way your dog, 99.9% will not be understanding when they have to make a trip to the ER. 

Protect your dog. Become hyper-vigilent and recognize possible dangers and avoid them wherever possible. Clean up your streets of loose dogs. Keep good control of your dog, with training, etc. Avoid loose, menacing dog areas, even if that means driving your dog to a safer place to walk. And carry mace or bear spray. 

So far, I have been fortunate and only maced a dog once. I did not have a dog with me, I was riding my bike in the country at two AM and the doberman just was not stopping. (Normally they just chase you off of their own territory line.) I hit the dog in the face with the mace and he ran across the street and fell into a ditch and I did not stop to investigate.


----------

